# 37 days pregnant.. To late to lute?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have two does that are 37 days pregnant ( if they are pregnant. Is it to late to give them lute? I don't want to cause them pain. Would they actually go into labor or just go into heat? I really don't want them pregnant right now.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can still lute. Technically at any stage it is causing them to go into labor, by it wont hurt them.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

How much should I give them?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They are both around 70 to 100 lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2cc IM


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

We're is the best place to give it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I give it in the leg muscle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't give any injections in the rear legs. There is a nerve if hit, that can permanently cripple them.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

IM injections for goats can be given into the thigh muscle. Aim the needle from the side, not from the rear, that avoids hitting the sciatic nerve. Or IM injections can be at the neck and the flank, but I don't recommend using them for IM injections.

I've always given IM injections in the leg, the nerve doesnt run everywhere throughout the leg, it runs right in the middle, so it is safe to give injections on either side of the nerve.

This is where the sciatic nerve runs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have heard, too many horror stories, even if you think you may of missed the nerve. Sometimes breeders have and do anyway. 
This is why I strongly heed warning.

If you are having luck with it, that is great, but I want to warn those, that do not know of the nerve issue.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Hitting the sciatic nerve can result in paralysis of the limb that was affected.


----------

